# Replacing A Guitar Nut - GraphTech TUSQ XL



## ChickenNoodleSoup (Jun 8, 2015)

Apologize in advance if I posted in the wrong section..

I have a Jackson JS22-7 Dinky, and I need a new nut. The stock nut was pretty ass(some slots were cut way lower than others, even on the higher strings), so I tried raising some slots by doing the "superglue & baking soda" trick, then filing it down, but then I just made it worse, so I've concluded that just going ahead and replacing the nut would be the best solution. 

I'm completely open to any other recommendations, but I'm currently looking at the GraphTech Black TUSQ XL nuts, specifically the 7-String Slotted Strat nut, and the Carvin nut. I assume that the Strat nut would probably be what I need, but I'm unsure, so I shot them an email, and figured I'd also post here to gather what insight I can. 

Do you think that getting a pre-slotted nut would be fine? I figured most budget guitars use similar string spacing, but I could be totally wrong. I was leaning towards getting a slotted nut just because cash is low, and I don't have the tools to slot a blank, not to mention my complete lack of experience. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2015)

Even if the spacing on the pre-slotted nut is proper you're still going to have to make modifications to the nut to best fit the radius, string gauge, and action of your exact instrument. There's no such thing as a 100% finished drop in nut.


----------



## demonx (Jun 8, 2015)

Max is correct.

There are dozens of different spec Tusq nuts and I'm sure one will come very close, but it will most likely need a bit of filing, even if only to knock a bit off the height.


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm aware of this. The TUSQ nuts are naturally on the tall/wide side so that you can sand it down to fit your needs, and I'll definitely need to get some of the slots filed down. I'm more concerned with the string spacing, radius, and people's experiences with this nut/other recommendations.


----------



## demonx (Jun 8, 2015)

They have several variations though, you'll just have to measure what you have and look through their online catalogue to find the closest replacement


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2015)

ChickenNoodleSoup said:


> I'm aware of this. The TUSQ nuts are naturally on the tall/wide side so that you can sand it down to fit your needs, and I'll definitely need to get some of the slots filed down. I'm more concerned with the string spacing, radius, and people's experiences with this nut/other recommendations.



The slots are the radius, that's what I'm saying. You're going to need to radius the nut while cutting the proper slots. 

The slots on the "pre-slotted" are more or less "starter" slots, not full slots meant to be used without modification. 

The nuts themselves are great, GraphTech is always my first choice for nuts on non-locking guitars. 

If you're worried about string spacing, just measure your guitar and compare it to the specs on the GraphTech website.


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup (Jun 8, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The slots are the radius, that's what I'm saying. You're going to need to radius the nut while cutting the proper slots.
> 
> The slots on the "pre-slotted" are more or less "starter" slots, not full slots meant to be used without modification.
> 
> ...



Good to know. Appreciate the responsiveness.


----------

